# Little brick steps



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

superseal said:


> Sometimes I need to quickly dry or melt some frost/ice on some masonry units when I'm doing repair work and I'll use my little map gas cylinder/torch...friggin takes forever it seems.
> 
> I like both of you, but I tend to lean on Inners thoughts that unless it's really thin ice, you're going to be there awhile.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07Vynbwj2Fc


I'm the last guy SuperSeal wants to agree with!

I think half the problem is the thermal mass of the ground/steps and hot water loves to freeze, and when it does it makes a razor thin sheet that's impossible to chip off. So when it's 20 below torching ice is like pissing in the wind.


----------



## Fundi (Jan 5, 2009)

SS- you make even small jobs interesting. Thanks for taking the time


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

A couple of 40 lb L.P. tanks cut the fuel costs and increase torch output, by less tank freezing, and still are one hand-able.

On the scaffold a triple hose weed burner allows the use of 100 lb ers for striking up heat and warming brick on borderline low wind cold days.

There is a reason the Dutch call entry steps without a roof "stoops"
Install and maintain a gutter over the door, it will reduced the amount and thickness of the ice. clean sheet, build on insulated frost footings. Locally 50 years ago most homes had fruit cellars under the front door stoop/porch. Cover the required stairs out of the weather if possible, Commercial buildings ought to look long and hard at hot water or electric deicers as cheaper than law suits. 

Here in snow country, just don't buy homes with north facing doorways if possible, let some one else suffer. It is like building a house in New Orleans and then bitching about Hurricanes and flooding, crazy.

Don't like wind, avoid the prairie without wind breaks or hill tops.
Don't do like my brother and buy 25 Acres of Southern shadey side of the river Valley and ***** about the cold micro climate ....:laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Fouthgeneration said:


> A couple of 40 lb L.P. tanks cut the fuel costs and increase torch output, by less tank freezing, and still are one hand-able.
> 
> On the scaffold a triple hose weed burner allows the use of 100 lb ers for striking up heat and warming brick on borderline low wind cold days.
> 
> ...


I love your unique perspective...I should have added a fruit cellar :laughing:


----------

